# vcr set up help no coax input



## mbyrdg (Apr 18, 2012)

Ive setup many vcrs to tvs before signal in signal out but since the digital convertion things have changed. i have a dvd vcr combo magnavox zv427mg9 any way my problem is in this paticular tv i dont have a wow(my cable co.) box so all i have is the digital convesion box. im trying to record tv shows thru this player not just playback. my problem is out of the converter box comes the coax but the vcr only has inputs for composite cables(RCA) and no coax. ive got outputs of all other kinds just 1 input, so my question is what can i use basiclly turn the coax to composite? RF modulator? plz help im trying to record a cartoon for my kid  thnx Will an old vcr work as long as it has an coax in and out with wows digital upgrade i found one cheap


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you managed to get the VCR connected to the cable box, you'd be able to record and watch the same show. That's it. The VCR's internal analog tuner won't allow you to record one show and watch another. If you want that capability, get the DVR from your cable company.


----------



## mbyrdg (Apr 18, 2012)

Thats the problem no cable box just the cable basic cable n this room without the box


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If your cable is now all digital, you need a box for every TV. And you can't use the VCR's analog tuner. So you're back to recording and watching the same channel.


----------



## mbyrdg (Apr 18, 2012)

yeah but what im saying is that coax is the signal, thats the only output from the cable box, so coax cable has the signal and i dont have a coax input on my vcr just composite inputs


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It looks like that unit doesn't actually have a tuner which is why there's no coax input. If the cable box only has coax output (never seen one like that), then you can't connect it to the DVD/VCR unit.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

moved to Misc Tech as NOT a computer problem


----------

